# On the way to Seville...?



## rtaff (Jul 7, 2012)

We're going to be setting off to Europe shortly and finally know which way we'll be turning when we exit the Channel tunnel. We're off to Seville as we're volunteering at a dog rescue down there.

However we're allowing ourselves a month or two to drive down - are there any must see places on the way? Any recommendations, or anywhere to avoid is most appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Depending on which way you approach Seville I would say Toledo, Cordoba, Grenada, Caceres, Ronda and Salamanca are all well worth a diversion. Madrid is interesting but huge and sprawling.

Dick


----------

